
Minnesota and Oregon move to end single-family zoning - johan_larson
https://slate.com/business/2018/12/oregon-is-looking-at-ending-single-family-zoning.html
======
idDriven
Absolutely yes. I live in the Bay Area and we need regulations to overwrite
NIMBY's here, like this. Hopefully if this passes in other states it will make
it here eventually. There was one up in legislation last year that would allow
apartment development in proximity to public transit that managed to get
killed politically. Meanwhile my rent is raised $300 in one year by my
malevolent corporate landlord. I can't afford to not live with a roomate and I
really wish I could.

------
ddingus
I am interested in people's take on this.

My gut says yes. Do it.

~~~
johan_larson
Yes, my take is that this is a positive. The three big things that are
expensive enough to mess people up these days are medical care, housing, and
education. And at least part of what's keeping housing expensive is
restrictive zoning. So loosening zoning a bit is a good thing.

